# Strange guppy epidemic



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Good morning everyone.

So, about a week ago, I discovered one of my guppies just sitting in the back, laying on some watersprite. Seemed odd, as they obviously don't do that. Anyways, she eventually came out, and to my horror, I discovered what was wrong with her. It looked like her butt exploded. I mean that literally, as where her back end should be was a red gaping hole with strands hanging out, and she had a big red splotch across her right side. About an hour later after discovering it, she died. After this, I made the decision to move all of the females to the 10G fry tank, thinking it was a male attacking her.

Fast forward three days, another female showed the same exact symptoms and died shortly thereafter. I'm not too sure what to do about this as it doesn't sound like any affliction I've heard of. I could quite possibly have more casualties, as my biggest female is showing signs of it as well.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

wow... ive never heard of anything like that, im curious to see what some of the more knowledgeable members have a look at this. (so i can prevent it with my own guppies)

Bump


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, damn. Sorry I don't know what this is.
Here is a link to a site that helps I.D. what the problem is, has helped me alot.

http://www.fishyportal.com/diag/


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I have never ever heard of that, Im sorry. I have no clue what it could be. Possibly some kind of fungus???


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That is really weird. You should get a picture of it.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I wonder if it's some sort of horrible gas buildup and their bowel/stomach just exploded?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I know ive heard of it before because when you described it it sounded really familiar, infact I myself may have even had it happen to some of my guppies when I was keeping them years ago. I agree with HXcChick22 it does sound like some sort of gas buildup. I know it isnt the most reliable source but try googling it just to see if anyone has a slightly better idea. If that doesnt work and no one of Fishforums has any ideas maybee go and ask around at your more knowledgeable LFS to see if anyone there knows.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

OK so i figure this can be three things. Gas bubbles as stated, or it could be the parasitic worm Lernaea, or it could be that the organs are swollen. from what I do not know. It could be from the parasite if there is one. Or it could be the food. I have heard of some smaller fish eating hard jagged food pellets, that block and tear up there digestive tracts.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I was thinking "flesh-eating bacteria" with huge, growing ulcers, but a big parasite makes sense. 

Look the pic







on this page: http://fishyfarmacy.com/ Says its an infection that needs medicated food.


----------

